# How eefective is going to a Chiro to help your riding?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

A chiropracter and massage therapist kept me riding competively for years longer than I would have otherwise; and when I got serious about my dressage education, it was pretty much a necessity to keep balanced and even rather than protecting one side. 

I think it's great that your instructor made the suggestion, rather than just continuing to harp on position flaws that you're struggling to address or ignoring and teaching around them. 

You have absolutely nothing to lose from trying and it could very well make a big difference in your riding.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you, I have a few friends who go to the chiro and they say it really helps. I had my first real massage this year and I felt like a wet noodle after and it helped me so much just to relax when I got in the saddle the first time after it (about 2 days after the massage) 

I think I am going to look in my area and see who/where my insurance covers and go for it! I will let you know how I like ita nd how it effects my postions and balance 

Thank you


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I go because I have two misaligned discs in my spine. I couldn't see where it would be a bad thing to help relax a little though. I just have the adjustments done, not the massages, and in my case it is helpful as it has been reducing my back and leg pain.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

In Nov 2010, I told my husband, I couldn't stand being in pain anymore, I was going to the dr and get FIXED before 2011 trail riding started. In Dec 2010, I was told I had fibermyalgia and given Savella and Ambien. IN January 2011, after no relieve, I was given Cymbalta, Ambien and melaxicom(?). In Feb, they sent me to physical therapy and xrays for my knees, ft and hands. In either March or April, I was given Flexor and Tramadol. Finally in May, the dr ordered an MRI for my back. The insurance denied it...had to go to 12 sessions of PT first, after 6, the therapist told me NOT to come back until I went back to my dr and told her it wasn't helping. She got the insurance to OK the MRI. I had 2 compression fractures, spinal stenosis, bone spurs, bulged discs and arthritis. ON June 1st, I got a call from a trailer dealer telling me my new LQ Sundowner was in, I told them I'd pick it up the next afternoon as soon as I got done seeing the ortho dr in the AM. The dr told me I shouldn't ride, But then gave me a brace and told me to only walk. Never got to go camping with the trailer, I'd sleep in it, in the yard. The end of July, they told me I could ride more. My fellow up appt in Aug, I was in such pain again I couldn't set by the time I drove to the dr. In Sept, made arrangement for back surgery (kyphoplasty) in Oct. In Nov, I could ride again, take it easy, in Dec, I was told I was as good as I was gonna get, and would only get worse as I got older. Started this yr, in such pain I couldn't hold my head up with out pain, neuropothy in my ft (after the surgery) and thinking I'd have to sell horses and everything related to doing anything with them. On Jan 18th on the advice of a massage therapist (I feel against my family dr and the surgeon's better judgement), I went to a chiroractor. I've been riding and I'm making plans to go camping. I feel she gave me my life back. BUT she's not a snapper, cracker at least not with me....she does ultra sound, massage, electric stim, etc... I started out 2x/wk, then 1/wk, every 2 wks and am going to try every 3 wks, but after a 4 hr ride on Sunday, I might rethink that. Good luck, I hope if you decide to see one, they can help you. By the way, my insurance would only pay for the first 6 visits. The chiropractor is only charging me my copay yet, so if your insurance won't cover your visits, check and see if one will work with what you can afford. Sorry this is so long, but I wanted you to know if one (the right one) can get me feeling better, to be hopeful you can get there, too.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with Maura, balance means everything and sometimes getting a chiro treatment is the only way to fix it. I've had several back injuries over the years and if I go more than a few months without going to the chiro, I start riding crooked. I can always tell when I need to go because one stirrup will start feeling shorter than the other.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

HAH, this is so weird.

I'm off to the physio tomorrow to have my left shoulder/ac joint looked at.

Fortunately though, mine is free!

I dislocated my shoulder, AC joint and snapped my humerus in 07. I had 8 months no riding (nearly killed me!) and metal rods inserted. Regardless, my muscles reattached wrong, and I really protect my left shoulder whilst riding, meaning I am stiff and sometimes get pushed in to the wall on the left hand as I concave my upper body.

I would definately go, even if it costs a bit to start with, and do the excercises too. 

Good luck.. I'll let you know how mine goes tomorrow!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

WELL worth any $$!!!!! Insuranse typically won't cover massage except in extreme cases of pain management, and even then it's a hassle. But chiro is usually covered. But make sure you research your chiro first!! My FIL went to one that didn't have a good reputation (he didn't do his research) and ended up having a stroke from a bad adjustment. 

The one I go to, I've been seeing for 12 yrs (she's actually thinking of writing a book on how messed up I am, LOL). It makes a world of difference. Depending on your body, it may not make everything 100% better, but it gives you a better chance at achieving that. Think of it this way. If you plant a tree, and it grows crooked, eventually it will fall over. If you take that same tree, and help it grow straight, it will stand tall forever. (My chiro likes to use that one


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I go once a month for an adjustment and wouldn't have it any other way! As an (ahem) older rider, it does help me from getting lower back pain. My back still goes out, but it is less often and fewer days to recovery!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I won't even go into how many injuries i have. My massage therapist worked wonders on me. She is specifically a sports injury therapist. she fixed my shoulders, back, hips, neck, hips, knee and ankles. all from various horse and ski related injuries. dont know what i would have done without her


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

It will benefit you most to see a Chiropractor and a Massage Therapist together. A Chiro can adjust the skeleton BUT the tightened muscles will just pull you out of adjustment again. The MT can release the tension and make what the Chiro does much more effective. You say how can I afford it? I say how can you afford not to. Cliche but true. Once a month is enough for me. It's about $100 a month for both together.


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I have had so many back issues with riding and it helps so much!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

After this pregnancy is over I am definitely looking into getting a chiropractor. I had a riding accident when I was 16 back in 2007 where Beau took a sharp, unexpected turn and I was thrown from his back at a full out gallop. I landed actually on my head/neck (thank god I was wearing a helmet) and flipped over and slammed my left side into a fallen tree. To this day I am convinced I at least cracked one or two ribs and I definitely have back and hip injuries from it. Chronic back pain sucks. 
I definitely should have seen a doctor.. but what did I do? Limped back to the barn after I could move/walk again, collected Beau from the barn aisleway where he was waiting for me, he helped me walk into the arena with my arm over his neck and I hopped back on and rode for another hour. 
Interestingly enough, I had no pain at all while riding even though I couldn't walk for about 3 days afterward due to the hip injury. 

On a side note.. trying to jump onto a horse bareback from a wooden beam on the ground that is only about 7 inches tall.. is not a good idea after rib injuries x_x I miscalculated and slammed my ribs off his withers and let me tell you that was excruciatingly painful. At one point when I was sitting on him, I leaned down to hug his neck and couldn't get back up because of the pain in my ribs. Bless his heart, I think he realized my predicament and actually lifted his head and neck up and helped push me back into a sitting position.


----------

